# Panic attacks/anxiety disorders support groups



## Princess Diana (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm new to this and will try to get my point across in as less words as possible. I looking for a support group that dealing only with the title in mentioned. Talking to other people and sharing our experiences and trying to help one another as best we can. I've suffered with this disorder since I was 5 years old and have been on medications most of my life. If your interested in talking and getting a serious group going, let me know please.

Thank you and I look forward to talking to people and us helping each other as much as humanly possible....:clap


----------



## fight2finish (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Princess Diana! I just joined the site by searching for 'Christian anxiety support groups' on google and your post popped up. I would love to get a group going. Hope to hear back from you!


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

It's very interesting! I'd love to meet a circle of people like that one day too.
As I also suffer from panic attack every now and then.
Good that people are coming together


----------

